
AWS Greengrass – Local compute, messaging & data caching for connected devices - munchor
https://aws.amazon.com/greengrass/
======
danblick
After AWS hit 20 products or so, there was a feeling that cutesy names were
becoming difficult to learn and that new products should have descriptive
names (e.g. AWS IoT, AWS ML, AWS IAM) rather than codenames. I guess that idea
has lost favor?

------
api
Amazon seems to be trying to build a 100% proprietary global mainframe that
runs everywhere.

Up side: ease of use, ubiquity, big backer, scalability, etc.

Down side: absolute lock-in of everything to Amazon, privacy nightmare, and if
Amazon screws up the world grinds to a halt.

I predict their next move to be building their own fiber between all their
data centers, effectively creating a proprietary managed Internet that they
can defend against DDOS and similar attacks. Then they can also start
partnering with ISPs, sidelining the mainstream Internet and pushing their own
proprietary one.

~~~
jhspaybar
There was a re:invent talk earlier this week that said they have private fiber
between DCs already. It sounds like it happened a long time ago.

~~~
mwarkentin
Yeah, James Hamilton discussed this in his tuesday night keynote.

------
s_q_b
The race for the smart home "IoT" is in full swing, and once again Amazon is
ready to sell Levis to the prospectors. They don't even need to win, so long
as they can make themselves the most convenient backend solution.

~~~
supergeek133
That's not just Amazon's strategy, that's most cloud providers.

